# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Mig spatter

## PlatypusGardens

Bloody spatter  :No:    
Sometimes none, then all of a sudden, on the same settings on the same workpiece, lots and lots....     :Confused:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Bloody spatter    
> Sometimes none, then all of a sudden, on the same settings on the same workpiece, lots and lots....

  Move to TIG then that will be all behind you.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I find that if I cover my mouth before I sneeze then I get less spatter... 
...that's hard when you are wearing a welding helmet though. 
More helpfully (perhaps), we used to use Black and Gold Canola Oil spray instead of Spatter Guard.

----------


## Marc

Canola oil, no frills or home brand or black and gold works a treat. I even used olive oil once, a can that was out of date and no one was using it. Works just as good. Never tried to add chillies though ...
If you heat up the job, you get less spatter. Also if you have a good clean earth clamped to the job ...  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

http://www.millerwelds.com/pdf/mig_handbook.pdf 
154 557 Page 15 *SECTION 4  − GMAW WELDING TROUBLESHOOTING 4-1. Excessive Spatter* Excessive Spatter  − scattering of molten metal particles that cool to
solid form near weld bead. *Possible Causes Corrective Actions* Wire feed speed too high. Select lower wire feed speed.
Voltage too high. Select lower voltage range.
Electrode extension (stickout) too long. Use shorter electrode extension (stickout).
Workpiece dirty. Remove all grease, oil, moisture, rust, paint, undercoating, and dirt from work surface before welding.
Insufficient shielding gas at welding
arc.
Increase flow of shielding gas at regulator/flowmeter and/or prevent drafts near welding arc.
Dirty welding wire. Use clean, dry welding wire.
Eliminate pickup of oil or lubricant on welding wire from feeder or liner.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You know I use canola.
Posted a pic of it remember?   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

I know I know. 
Try the tips above, more heat less wire, more gas, less stick out, but canola should minimise the drops sticking to the job. Where is Graham when you need him?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I know I know. 
> Try the tips above, more heat less wire, more gas, less stick out, but canola should minimise the drops sticking to the job. Where is Graham when you need him?

  He's not far from my place actually.
Hoping to catch up with him one day soon   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I like heating up the bits I weld if at all possible and the weld is way smoother then.

----------


## ringtail

So you guys are spraying the job surface with cooking oil ? Chuck a steak on too. :Biggrin:

----------


## Ironlady

Hi 
Agree with all of the above. Migs don't like to much anti spatter in the weld joint especially water based ones, more so in a tight fit. The angle of the dangle is important as well, so if you have your electrode to far from the correct angle to the work piece it will shovel it out causing spatter.
I used to blow out the joint with an oxy torch. This use to help burn out any crap, remove moister and add a bit of preheat.
Just my two bobs worth.  
Ironlady

----------

